# Rumpwhite reversed...



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I know the rumpwhite is a mouse with a white rump and other coloured head, but what would a mouse that had their colours the other way around be called?

I'm only asking because I saw a buck in my local pet shop who had a brown rump and a white other half, and I was wondering what it would be called and whether or not it was somewhat unique or not?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















I had that marking in my mice a while back. I just called them muddy bums  From my first ever litter most of the pups had that marking, but the colour was litrally the opposite of RW

Would be cool if someone could improve the line so it becomes a new variety


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Well the buck I saw was literally split in his colour down the middle. His front half was white and his bottom half was completely brown (I believe, I didn't get a brilliant look at his underside because I was too busy looking for females and he was quite obviously male)


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It's called a coloured rump, I dont think they are very common and Ive never seen any which probably means they arent standardised. Ive seen a picture of some on the internet they can have the distinct markings like the opposite of a rumpwhite but a pet shop mouse type and quality look about them.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Could post the link to the picture?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

well, if they're somewhat rare, I hope he's still there on monday and I'll happily bring him home.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're not standardized or "rare." They're just a very poor example of a marked (broken, even, etc) mouse.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

either way, I'll most likely end up bringing him home  thanks for your help!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't call them rare I have one buck that throws them all the time I think I have 4 or 5 in nest now but they don't cover a whole lot of area.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's no arguing with taste; I say, go for it!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

http://thefunmouse.com/varieties/images ... rumpLG.jpg

That link has a great example of a colour rump mouse.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

That's exactly what my litters looked like! I can't find the pictures though ): I had some but in yellow


----------

